# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Acanthastrea echinata

## Duarte Araujo

*Acanthastrea Equinata*

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Rui da Silva



----------

